# Concrete Block on Floating Slab



## Miller-Boet (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone walk me through the process for adding a course (or two) of concrete block ON TOP of the slab so I can add a stick built timber frame on top of that? I already have anchor bolts protruding from the slab.


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Put "L" bars in the slab and extending into the wall. The slab should be thick enough to take the stress on the wall from the lateral load.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Feb 15, 2012)

Not sure about your area but around here that would be against code.


----------

